# Kensiu (spoken in Thailand)



## Strymon

Hey folks,

I'm a music composition major at Washington State University, and, after some research I decided I wanted to write a piece in Thai, specifically a dialect known as "Kensiu" which is supposedly spoken in southern Thailand. I haven't been able to find many resources on either topic and so I thought I'd come here. I've received valuable help in the past with French and I thought someone here might know something about Thai. Kensiu interests me because it is supposedly unique among languages in that it distinguishes between Close-Mid (ey), Open-Mid (eh) and Mid (somewhere between) vowels without changing roundness. But I would settle for Thai if no one here knows specifically about Kensiu.

If no one here knows about Thai personally, could any of you please direct me towards resources with which I may learn about it myself? I've been generally unlucky in that endeavor.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hey Strymon,

You could have a look here . Maybe it helps.


----------



## Borisut

Kensiu seems to be an Austro-Asiatic language, it's totally unrelated to Thai. It's rather isolated from other AA languages such as Mon and Khmer. However the people of Southern Thailand speak a dialect of Thai that is called, Dambro, or Phasa Thai Tai,  ภาษาตามโพร, and ภาษาไทยใต้, respectively. If you're interested in learning Thai, try thai-language.com


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Strymon,
I suspect few, if any of the 300 (3000?) natives speakers of Kensiu have access to the internet.  Hunter-gatherers tend to be more concerned about where their next meal is coming from, rather than how to go and create  create on-line language resources to save their mother tongue.


----------



## blue-pea

I have never heard about this Dialects before.
However, I've just found this website : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kensiu_language


----------

